# Sustuir componentes en Amplificador para bajo



## Daniel12 (Abr 20, 2010)

Buenas a todos!
Buscando un ampli para la guitarra que no me cueste mucho, encontré este amplificador para bajo con ecualizador.

Pero no pude encontrar algunos componentes como el potenciometro de ganancia, o el transistor.
Mis conocimientos en electronica son muy básicos, y nunca arme ningún montaje. Mi pregunta es si puedo cambiar estos componentes por otros(por ejemplo, poner la ganancia fija).
Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## dalisss (Abr 20, 2010)

compañero ahi te dejo... para que  lo hagas directo..solo el amplificador con las misma caracteristicas... del que tienes..https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/explicacion-amplificador-10w-tda2003-11357/


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 20, 2010)

no conseguiste el transistor?? rarisimo porque el 2n3904 es el mas comun en todo el mundo...(supongo XD)
en cuanto al pote cambiaselo por uno de 1K o si se la queres dejar fija tenes que poner 2 resistencias de 1K en serie y del medio sacas para el condensador...
bueno si me entendiste bien y sino decime cual es la duda 
saludos!


----------



## Daniel12 (Abr 20, 2010)

dalisss dijo:


> compañero ahi te dejo... para que  lo hagas directo..solo el amplificador con las misma características... del que tienes..https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/explicacion-amplificador-10w-tda2003-11357/



Pero no tiene la característica principal que busco: el ecualizador , Gracias Igual por la ayuda



kaká_2008 dijo:


> no conseguiste el transistor?? rarisimo porque el 2n3904 es el mas comun en todo el mundo...(supongo XD)
> en cuanto al pote cambiaselo por uno de 1K o si se la queres dejar fija tenes que poner 2 resistencias de 1K en serie y del medio sacas para el condensador...
> bueno si me entendiste bien y sino decime cual es la duda
> saludos!


Voy a buscar en otra casa de electrónica(lamentablemente solo hay 2 en mi ciudad, Concordia, Entre Ríos, Argentina) el transistor, y voy a poner el potenciometro de 1k.
Muchas gracias a ambos


----------

